# EKWB M.2 Heatsink Stupidity Award for Design



## Vlada011 (Apr 7, 2019)

Only I can say I'm happy because I didn't paid to EKWB to kill my M.2 with Heatsink.
I was never so frustrated in my life and never had such problems installing coolers, hardware, building computers even on beginning.
Byers must be aware that there is a significant chance to kill M.2 installing cheap stupid cooler/heatsink designed by low IQ Company.

No any chance that after they made heatsink didn't thought... Wait someone will kill M.2 with this scarp clips, cut fingers, scratch whole M.2.
Everything with EKWB M.2 Heatsink is stupid.
1. Thermal pads should be sticked on one side to backplate and heatsink with film foil on one side
2. 4 little screws size of M.2 screws... you put heatsink over little pressure, hole become visible and you install screws, over.

Only to give you idea, because screws could be smaller, size could be smaller. 
Jesus Christ I still didn't recover from anger. 




And I didn't success to install, I couldn't risk. One clip I installed other couldn't and try with one... I install M.2... He is not visible in list disk.
In that moment I almost cry... 100 minds through my head. Why they force people to put such pressure on expensive hardware? Why their approach is to press chips until clips hold heatsink. Why no name companies launch smarter design? Why I never had problems with hardware installation until I met EKWB company, their bad batches of tubes, their poor designed M.2 heatsink,... their yellowish bad batch of liquid, their low IQ ideas with zero thinking that someone will kill hardware because poor designed products.

I removed heatsink completely and install M.2 he become visible. In that moment I was so frustrated that fact that I see him didn't change much.
I success to put plastic zip tie on one side because 2/3 of my M.2 is not visible bellow GPU and to install.

Temps are off course very bad, 55-75C and that's my journey with M.2 and Heatsink. 
Reason in bad temperatures maybe is fact that GPU backplate and shroud sit on SATA Ports and I'm not sure how much space have below.
They planned M.2 but didn't plan cooler. EK fit but maybe touch little. If not there is only 1mm place.
With enough money for another M.2 if this die I would install him sooner or later, but why, why they do that.

Why they behave like Samsung give them 10.000 to cause dead of small percent of M.2.
Other no name producers who didn't know better design at least give people some form of rubber to avoid pressure on M.2 or scratch.

I feel so bad from yesterday because of that. 

People who tried on Youtube to show how to install M.2 heatsink... they prepare nicely everything, install thermal pads than when they start to install clips... cut video.
Next scene clips are installed on Heatsink. I told you before you buy...    System is to put abnormal pressure on M.2 and even with 0.5mm thermal pad instead 1mm that would not be easy.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 7, 2019)

I've got two of these heatsinks and I have had no problems installing them on Samsung or WD ssds.

Maybe you should relax and crack open a cold beer before attempting to install one, losing your marbles and having a heart attack about scratching or damaging your SSD.

Take it slow and easy, it's not a race to see who can install one the quickest in the world. Apply enough pressure and everything should snap into place easily.
You're probably installing it the wrong way round or something.

The design is very simple and straightforward. The installation doesn't take a degree in molecular bio engineering either.

One thing I do dislike about them is the price. I think they are rather expensive for what they are


----------



## FireFox (Apr 7, 2019)

cucker tarlson said:


> the one you're describing is axagon
> https://www.axagon.eu/en/produkty/clr-m2
> 
> a czech company,ekwb is slovenian IIRC



Indeed, i am trying to figure out what Axagon has to do with EKWB, i don't know why to blame EKWB for Axagon mistake


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 7, 2019)

Knoxx29 said:


> Indeed, i am trying to figure out what Axagon has to do with EKWB, i don't know why to blame EKWB for Axagon mistake



I think the OP is moaning about the ekwb heatsink mounting system. It's not to his standards and would prefer one that uses a tonne of screws to prevent scratching or killing his SSD


----------



## cucker tarlson (Apr 7, 2019)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I think the OP is moaning about the ekwb heatsink mounting system. It's not to his standards and would prefer one that uses a tonne of screws to prevent scratching or killing his SSD


none of ekwb m.2 heatsinks use horizontal screws unless they're not on the website
https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-m-2-nvme-heatsink-gold

@EKJake  ?

what's wrong with people ? "I was never so frustrated in my life". Seriously ? Cause that made me root for the heatsink.


----------



## Russ64 (Apr 7, 2019)

It was a bit fiddly and I agree that the thermal pads took some guesswork, but I got mine on and works very well.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 7, 2019)

cucker tarlson said:


> none of ekwb m.2 heatsinks use horizontal screws unless they're not on the website
> https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-m-2-nvme-heatsink-gold
> 
> @EKJake  ?



The OP doesnt like the retention clips used to keep the heatsink in place on the SSD. He wants something with screws.



Russ64 said:


> It was a bit fiddly and I agree that the thermal pads took some guesswork, but I got mine on and works very well.



Guess work? I just followed the instructions... Use the thicker pad on the top where the chips are and the thinner one on the other side.

All it takes to put on correctly is a little patience, common sense and using your eyes,


----------



## cucker tarlson (Apr 7, 2019)

FreedomEclipse said:


> The OP doesnt like the retention clips used to keep the heatsink in place on the SSD. He wants something with screws.


ah,ok.
but how do you scratch the drive with those ?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 7, 2019)

cucker tarlson said:


> ah,ok.
> but how do you scratch the drive with those ?



Instructions unclear memes


----------



## bonehead123 (Apr 7, 2019)

to the OP....

I understand that english is probably not your first language (based on your location), however, your post is littered with some very strange wording and phrases......

but from what we can gather, you are upset that the mounting system for your m2 heatsink did not meet with your approval, and potentially killed your drive(s) by making them run as hot or hotter than they would be without them, right ?

I have never heard of the "axagon" heatsink that you pictured, but as an owner of 4 of the EKWB heatsinks, I can assure you that I had absolutley ZERO issues installing them on 3 different brands of m2 drives (Samsung, WD, and Crucial), and all of my drives run at an average temp of 32-40c, even under heavy workloads and gaming.

Yes, it did take a bit more pressure than I envisioned to get the clips in place, but with some patience and steady hands, it worked like a charm !


----------



## Vlada011 (Apr 7, 2019)

I posted picture of M.2 Heatsink from to give you idea how heatsink should look.
Now way, clips I got are too short. It was too risky. Even during installation of clips you hear scratching noise.
There was very good option to build them to just little pressure on M.2 hooks on clip automatically catch heatsink.
You can say what you want but EK Heatsink is worse possible design and other no name companies simply used rubber to hold heatsink because it's much harder to damage.
To be honest on my 970 EVO Plus even 0.5mm thermal pad would not be able to catch, when hooks on one part catch heatsink.

See, you install M.2 in case, put down heatsink little pressure and screws enter in hole.
No forcing, no scratching heatsink or M.2 with clips, not brutal pressure, no suffering to press one side, than other side.
If you put on paper 10 options how to install heatsink on M.2 EKWB option is worse and biggest chance for damage M.2.
I didn't bought Aqua Computer Kryo because I look one video clip and guy pressure so much that  poor backplate was bend because pressure need to hook catch upper part. And than I experience even bigger problem.

This is only example, that could be done much better, with smaller screws but give you idea what is 100% safe.
EKWB Heatsink is not 100% safe for installation.

This mean 6 screws hold heatsink. Drilling holes on right place (little up) and after just small pressure on M.2 you can tight screws and there is enough pressure on M.2 Not to squeeze him with fingers.

Clips on EKWB Heatsink are so sharp, only one slip clip will cut chip or some of parts below or PCB.
Good EK didn't sharp them like scalpel. Zero, zero care for customers for easier and safer installation.
I would not be surprised If I had bad batch on tubes, bad batch of Cryo Fuel that this is not bad batch of shorter clips.


----------



## MrGenius (Apr 7, 2019)

PEBKAC vs. RTFM or PEBKAC + RTFM? That is the question.


----------



## Vario (Apr 7, 2019)

Well 970 Evo does not require any additional cooling.  My 970 Pro doesn't ever get over 35*C and I have no heatsink on it.  You do not need a heatsink on any modern M2 drives.  They are designed to run without a heatsink.


----------



## TheMadDutchDude (Apr 7, 2019)

Sounds like user error to me. I had zero issues.


----------



## erocker (Apr 7, 2019)

So uh.. Buy the style heatsink you prefer? Or better yet, don't bother putting those stupid things on your SSD's!


----------



## cucker tarlson (Apr 7, 2019)

the op wants this
https://pclab.pl/art80301.html

wd sn750 has an ekwb heatsink but one that uses screws not clips


----------



## Vlada011 (Apr 7, 2019)

I knew that, but he was not available still in my region and I thought Samsung performance are little better.
SN750 is exactly size and type I need and that's big advantage. I never in life break hardware, destroyed hardware, I didn't use on such force and bad decision.
You can say what you want but EKWVB M.2 Heatsink is retarded products. He is school example of lack of good idea and ignorance how customers will deal with him.
4 sharp clips and only installing them on position before you press heatsink is enough for normal person to figure out how that is bad approach. He constantly scratch heatsink. One slip and hook with cut one of small metal parts on M.2. Impossible for fingers, no enough place for scissors to hold good, no space for tweezers, insane, I N S A N E approach.

One will install easier, one will install harder, people who can't afford mistakes as me instantly gave up from retarded approach because that's not only and absolutely necessary solution. Maybe is label thicker, maybe is PCB thicker, maybe is bad batch in heatsink that would be 3rd things I experience bad batches from them. Human error is when you turn heatsink upside down, installing thermal pads with film, when you don't read guide nicely, when you install in wrong slot, that's HUMAN ERROR.
Forcing people to press M.2 and that need to be done on hard surface because on soft sponge you can't do nothing except to make hole in sponge.
I had peace of sponge I used for motherboards when test some hardware... now is deep hole size of M.2 in middle because I tried on safest possible way to press him enough to one side of hook catch him.


Making pressure on hardware for some stupid sharp hooks catch top part while other no name companies build perfectly easy and logic product is
AWARD FOR BAD APPROACH OF COMPANY WHO BUILD THAT. On all market you will not find such sharp clips, Kryo with second stupidest Heatsink at least left people metal parts to avoid to cut self.

Still is not available SN750 with heatsink. Only options without heatsink. In my region and East Europe.
If someone have some idea except to DEFEND WORSE APPROACH TO INSTALL HEATSINK ON M.2 HUMAN KIND COULD BUILD I would be thankful.
Buy him if you want, no matter what you say, and only that's important, no matter what you say with EKWB Heatsink chance to kill M.2 are not 3 times higher...
far more than other M.2 Heatsink. But we react on different way, I learned with hardware that when something is problem to install than it's some problem and I stop check to see where is problem, if problem is enough risky for operation of hardware I gave up. That's my approach. Because that's not necessary.

No any reason to give thermal pads in package, instead to install them on both parts with foil on one side, 2-3 screws on every side you get product with zero issue. 
What is problem, making precise holes, giving peace of copper to people, 4-6 screws...knowing EKWB that would cost 30 euro stop people to buy.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 7, 2019)

It's not risky at all. You just need to chill. (and foil is conductive BTW)

If you think it's risky then you are obviously doing it wrong


----------



## Fangio1951 (Apr 7, 2019)

Vlada011 said:


> I knew that, but he was not available still in my region and I thought Samsung performance are little better.
> SN750 is exactly size and type I need and that's big advantage. I never in life break hardware, destroyed hardware, I didn't use on such force and bad decision.
> You can say what you want but EKWVB M.2 Heatsink is retarded products. He is school example of lack of good idea and ignorance how customers will deal with him.
> 4 sharp clips and only installing them on position before you press heatsink is enough for normal person to figure out how that is bad approach. He constantly scratch heatsink. One slip and hook with cut one of small metal parts on M.2. Impossible for fingers, no enough place for scissors to hold good, no space for tweezers, insane, I N S A N E approach.
> ...


=============================================================================================================
hi Vlada011,

I installed one on my 970 EVO without any problems and even went the next step by modifying it by adding a 40mm fan as per pic below.





The fan keeps it Soooo cool.

regards


----------



## John Naylor (Apr 7, 2019)

EK is widely considered to be the premier supplier of cooling products in the world; we use their water blocks exclusively.  They are located in Slovenia so you should have no trouble contacting them for support.

But watching the video here ... it looked pretty easy









But cooling M.2 SSDs is a questionable decision.  While it is beneficial to cool the controller so it **can** (likely doesn't need to in most cases) benefit from cooling to eliminate any potential throttling, it is in fact not recommended to cool the flash as it prefers to be warm (40C) ... especially while writing.  JEDEC rates SSDs ast 40C and this is what you want ... if you force the flash temp town near 25C (close to room temperature) , you actually reduce the end of life data retention time in half.  When installing, heat sinks, it is recommended that the thermal pad extend only over the controller and not over the flash.


----------



## Vario (Apr 7, 2019)

"If it ain't broke, don't fix it" - Confucius.


----------



## Vlada011 (Apr 7, 2019)

Look this guy what done him for 2 minutes. And it's not even close and only have access to 40% of M.2 other part is completely below GPU. Only screw see on the end.









From 55 to 38C idle, and it's not even so close.
70C max is from period before I install him. But this is insane. I don't want to use such things.

Now I see why guys on Z370 and Z390 have 35-40C on M.2.
I could find 20 mm fan. But this old Corsair Air Flow was mad cooler and build quality.
Thick Aluminium case for 2 fans give them some cool fan sound.

On video you post guy removed labels from heatsink. Two labels influence on thickness of SSD.
Listen only that noise while he push SSD. Belive me it's not easy as on video.
I pushed one side, than other parts one clip success and other last no way.
Sorry I couldn't risk. If that's only possible way to install heatsink on M.2 I would be angry on me and push him until I break M.2 and until I learn how to install him.
But that's only stupidest possible way to install cooler on M.2 with biggest chance to kill M.2, nothing else.
And what I do, suffer to find way to install M.2 on stupidest heatsink, no.
People who kill M.2 have full reason to blame EK.


----------



## Vario (Apr 8, 2019)

Even 55 idle is fine for those drives.  Though my 970 Pro idles low to mid 30s with no heatsink and no fan on it.


----------



## Vlada011 (Apr 8, 2019)

Second is problem with performance and I never had problems with any SSD, CORSAIR or Samsung, they were always on advertised speed even now after 2 and 5 years of usage. Maybe I will need to contact Samsung. Mostly 4K speed.

If someone have 970 EVO Plus 1TB could help to compare to recognize where is slower and how much.

I have message for EKWB, urgently employ Asians from Jeyi company to learn you how simple things dominate save nerves, save money and not make problems to people.
This is zero problems and my advice for people is to look for such things... Only day after installation you spray him with black paint, better black than red. Simple.











They other solutions


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 8, 2019)

Have you ever considered leaving feedback on their FB page or via email where your voice can actually be heard by the manufacturer or are you going to keep barking like a dog everytime someone walks past your front yard here on TPU?

TPU is not affiliated with EKWB. There might be a representative registered to these forums but may not always be active or want to answer your questions. Case in point I had to wait 2 months for an answer from our resident corsair rep. I could see him logging on every few days but no response and I carried on messaging them two more times before I gave up and went to corsairs own forums where I had the answer within minutes... All it took was a link to a compatibility chart. 

by the time i got a response from the resident corsair rep, i just ignored it.


----------



## Vlada011 (Apr 8, 2019)

I don't want answer from them. I tried to warn people how to decrease chance to destroy M.2 during installation heatsink.
Because before purchase I didn't had idea how that exactly works. I thought 2 clips, 1mm pressure down and they are installed.
It's not only EKWB model, looking Aqua Computer Kryo I found people who warn others to pay attention because they could damage M.2 easy. 
On Kryo backplate is not wide as M.2 and clips constantly touch PCB on M.2.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 8, 2019)

Well alright. 

Well you have a nice day. Try not to get angry about everything. Its not good for your heart


----------



## Lorec (Apr 8, 2019)

Vario said:


> Even 55 idle is fine for those drives.  Though my 970 Pro idles low to mid 30s with no heatsink and no fan on it.


I second this, I have 960 evo no heatsink and yet temps are around 30~40C whatever I do.


----------



## EKJake (Apr 8, 2019)

@Vlada011 I'm sorry you've had issues with this, however the first step when having any problems should be to contact the manufacturer. We have an amazing support team trained and knowledgeable with handling questions and concerns. https://www.ekwb.com/customer-care/


----------



## Tallencor (Apr 8, 2019)

EKJake said:


> @Vlada011 I'm sorry you've had issues with this, however the first step when having any problems should be to contact the manufacturer. We have an amazing support team trained and knowledgeable with handling questions and concerns. https://www.ekwb.com/customer-care/


Well that didn't take long. A few people in this thread mentioned this exact idea I believe. Good luck Sir.


----------



## Crackong (Apr 8, 2019)

Tried 3 types of m.2 heatsinks ( The one comes with motherboard / No brand heatsink using  rubber band... / EKWB m.2 heatsink)
Although quite expensive, the EKWB one is the least bulky yet secured design.
It feels like the heatsink comes with the SSD, instead of an aftermarket add-on.

The clips are okay for installation, but somewhat tricky to undo.
I don't see how they are going to scratch the SSD or "Touching the SSD" tho.
Mine is fine for about a year.

If OP thinks the damage is done by the heatsink's "poor design" , I suggest you contact EK and find a solution.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 8, 2019)

Crackong said:


> Tried 3 types of m.2 heatsinks ( The one comes with motherboard / No brand heatsink using  rubber band... / EKWB m.2 heatsink)
> Although quite expensive, the EKWB one is the least bulky yet secured design.
> It feels like the heatsink comes with the SSD, instead of an aftermarket add-on.
> 
> ...



4 types of heatsink = 4. No heatsink


----------



## Crackong (Apr 8, 2019)

FreedomEclipse said:


> 4 types of heatsink = 4. No heatsink



Caz my motherbaord came with a m.2 heatsink/shield
Technically I did not try the "No heatsink" option on my SM961 .


----------



## londiste (Apr 8, 2019)

John Naylor said:


> But cooling M.2 SSDs is a questionable decision.  While it is beneficial to cool the controller so it **can** (likely doesn't need to in most cases) benefit from cooling to eliminate any potential throttling, it is in fact not recommended to cool the flash as it prefers to be warm (40C) ... especially while writing.  JEDEC rates SSDs ast 40C and this is what you want ... if you force the flash temp town near 25C (close to room temperature) , you actually reduce the end of life data retention time in half.  When installing, heat sinks, it is recommended that the thermal pad extend only over the controller and not over the flash.


Any data to back this up?
As far as I have seen Flash endurance specs, they are like most other electronics - lower temperatures improve things. In Flash's case it has more endurance the lower its temperature is. Basically, Flash at 25C has more endurance than Flash at 40C, making cooling straight-up beneficial. In case of M.2 SSDs the main problem for cooling is controller but Flash chips themselves are definitely not hurt by cooling.


----------



## Crackong (Apr 8, 2019)

londiste said:


> Any data to back this up?
> As far as I have seen Flash endurance specs, they are like most other electronics - lower temperatures improve things. In Flash's case it has more endurance the lower its temperature is. Basically, Flash at 25C has more endurance than Flash at 40C, making cooling straight-up beneficial. In case of M.2 SSDs the main problem for cooling is controller but Flash chips themselves are definitely not hurt by cooling.



He was mostly referring to something like this article from anandtech :
https://www.anandtech.com/show/9248/the-truth-about-ssd-data-retention

While in general, lower temps helps everything.
In data retention, this chart from Intel  ( from a relatively old model SSD )  suggests the "active temperature" to be 10-15 degree C more than your "power-off temperature"
JEDEC  suggests 30 degree C  "power-off temperature" and 40 degree C "active temperature"  for a 52 weeks standard data retention period for consumer SSD.



It is crucial that the SSD must not be working in a sub-ambient environment as it will significantly reduces the data retention time.

Therefore some of the PC enthusiasts suggest keeping the NAND temps for a reasonable temp ~ at least 40 degree C, so your data back in winter would survive during summer.


----------



## londiste (Apr 8, 2019)

Crackong said:


> In data retention, this chart from Intel  ( from a relatively old model SSD )  suggests the "active temperature" to be 10-15 degree C more than your "power-off temperature"
> JEDEC  suggests 30 degree C  "power-off temperature" and 40 degree C "active temperature"  for a 52 weeks standard data retention period for consumer SSD.It is crucial that the SSD must not be working in a sub-ambient environment as it will significantly reduces the data retention time.
> Therefore some of the PC enthusiasts suggest keeping the NAND temps for a reasonable temp ~ at least 40 degree C, so your data back in winter would survive during summer.


Oh, I simply read it wrong. Thank you for clearing it up.
Lower temperatures definitely help Flash endurance (as in amount of write cycles) but they can be detrimental to data retention (the time data is retained in Flash).


----------



## Vlada011 (Apr 8, 2019)

Mine is hot because it's on very nasty place, below GPU. Except that problem is because very small number of heatsink could fit.
Usually similar size as EKWB. And temps can't compare with M.2 installed inside some motherboard heatsinks or between PCI-E slots far from GPU.

I see EKWB launch their heatsink in period where some M.2 looked completely different.
On some types of M.2 is much easier to install, I believe these ceramic capacitors are even thicker than controller.
That's not part I like to press because it's not necessary.

From other side design posted on video allow you to install one or two M.2 in sandwich without problem.
On my SSD when clips hold heatsink on one side on other part clips is exactly between heatsink and M.2 and touch M.2 PCB.
And you have a lot of space before they hook other part. I was not even so close to hook other part.




Why customers to get thin aluminum case with 6 precise screws and peace of cooper on top to install normal no matter on thickness of M.2 when it's batter to press like animals while material scratch one on another and cause nasty sound.

God bless motherboards with fan for M.2.
Corsair Air Flow killed temperature... I can't believe, only 40% of SSD is visible. 
But no way to hold block with 2 60mm fans on graphic card backplate.





20C lower temps in idle. Over 18-20 in load only because fan is 10cm above.


----------



## londiste (Apr 8, 2019)

Vlada011 said:


> On my SSD when clips hold heatsink on one side on other part clips is exactly between heatsink and M.2 and touch M.2 PCB.
> And you have a lot of space before they hook other part. I was not even so close to hook other part.


Do you have any pictures from this?


----------



## Vlada011 (Apr 8, 2019)

Sorry, I installed M.2 on motherboard and plastic zip ties hold EK heatsink only on one end.
In my situation only 40% of M.2 is visible because GPU is over.

I found 20x20x0.5mm 12V fan. Only at the moment no mini 2pin to standard 3pin adapter.
I will connect them with super glue sleeve in black. Take small 5x2mm magnet for souvenirs, glue him for mid of fan and install in that visible corner of M.2

Believe me EKWB heatsink is pain. For someone who used that everything go easy and didn't met with such stupid design is very frustrated.
When before 15-16 or more years, guy remove everything from PC put on table and sit on chair on side and left me to connect PC parts alone, everything it was easier than this.

Silverstone




Bitspower 



and numerous others included this and many similar...



Probably didn't like their solutions so much. But they decide it's safer.Maybe I will try to find Bitspower and to install fan on him with magnet.
First I looked Thermal Grizzly model, but I was afraid that maybe I will need to press hard M.2 until clip lock heatsink.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 8, 2019)

The point is.. .

Just because *YOU* had trouble fitting it doesn't make it a bad product, one to be avoided or constantly trashed and bashed by you

There are multiple users here who have multiple ssds with the same heatsink on and they installed it without destroying/damaging their SSD or needing a trip to A&E for stitches in their hands/fingers from such a '_bad'_ mounting system.

You don't like it/It didn't work for you? - that's cool. That's a perfectly acceptable. There are so many billions of people in the world. Some of them will dislike the product for one reason or another but that doesn't make it a bad product when others have not suffered from the issues you are most vocal about reguarding the  product.

Stop crying about it, getting people to avoid buying it and do something more positive and constructive with your time. Learn a foreign language or something, something that adds value to you as a person and can open up more opportunities when it comes to looking for jobs or a significant other.

Just let it go.


----------



## John Naylor (Apr 9, 2019)

Im at 30C on the lower on


londiste said:


> Any data to back this up?
> As far as I have seen Flash endurance specs, they are like most other electronics - lower temperatures improve things. In Flash's case it has more endurance the lower its temperature is. Basically, Flash at 25C has more endurance than Flash at 40C, making cooling straight-up beneficial. In case of M.2 SSDs the main problem for cooling is controller but Flash chips themselves are definitely not hurt by cooling.



I believe I read it 1st on pcper and also on overclock.net where i was reading about water cooling them in response to a user question.  Have ya tried yahoo or google search ?  Just looking quickly, this was in the 1st 3 results ... I'm not a big fan of GN's reviews, but he went to the right source for his info.









 (6:15)

_"JEDEC rates client SSDs with an operating temperture of 40C.  If your force the flash down closer to room temperature, (25C) then with the same amount of writing done (at that lower temperature) the end of life data retention time will be cust in half.  A M.2 SSD without a heatsink will naturally rise above ambient.  Same goes for SSDs with heat spreaders / heat spreading labels (they hust spread the heat more evenly, which is actually better for endurance since the flash will also run slightly warmer even while idle)."_

The guy's he's quoting (Allyn Malventano) goes on to explain the same water block issue I had previously read about, advising users NOT to cool the flash because _"flash loves to be hot while operating - specifically during writes as that is what causes the wear"_ ... the video also includes the chart posted previously in this thread which Allyn had sent to him.  In the voice part he basically stated that controller throttling would be the only reason to actively cool an M.2 SSD and that is something that  is "really hard to do".  In other words accomplished only by unrealistic benchmarks and not typical desktop usage.

Cooling your components is an important thing ... well important to keep them with operating limits.  But you don't get "bonus points" for being significantly below those limits.   My box is overcclocked with a  CPU core voltage of 1.3875.   When running application benchmarks it bumps up to 1.41 - 1.44 and if AVX instructions are present in can see microsecond bursts of up to 1.50.  I could delid and drop temps maybe 6 - 10C but why ?   I am far more concerned about those voltages than I am about stress test core temps from 68 to 78C ... in real world usage, I never get above 65C.  So oustide of bragging to my friends and on forums about my crazy low temps, what benefit do I gain from dropping my temps ?  Same thing here except lowering temps... actually decreases some performance aspects tho not within a range where you have to care about a real world impact.   SSDs have a typical operating tange of 0 - 70C . Here's what Samsung write in response to a user's forum question regarding his concern of using his SSD in locations where air temps = 44C (111 F)

_"The ssd temp of 70c in the specification is the environment temperature. This means the SSD itself can still work on temperatures about 90c or above."_
https://www.lowendtalk.com/discussion/84870/ssd-max-temps

The OPs problem is in it's location .... it's not so much the heat generated by the SSD which the heat sink would otherwise help ... but the heat generated by surrounding componentry which is trapped and not adequately removed by the case cooling design.  In addition, the HS might, depending upon relative temperatures, absorb heat from those components and transfer it to the SSD.  S Tne table above indicated that operating temps of 55C are wonderful for data retention.   If the manufacturer

Listen to that youtube review at about 10:30 with regard to using the MoBo as a heat sink.   I am not familiar with the OPs case but most of the better chassis today, you can take advantage of a technique I often use in Phanteks cases.   Look for screw mounting holes on the back of the HD cages ... these are great for SLI builds which takes cool air from the front case intakes and blow it above and between multiple GFX cards completely eliminating the usual "top card runs 10C warmer" scenario.   

Another option is the Antec Spot SpotCool which is a fan on a flexible arm which you can point wherever ya want.

https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=m570.l1313&_nkw=spotcool+antec&_sacat=0


----------



## Vlada011 (Apr 9, 2019)

This is final decision. You see exactly how much cover GPU and SATA Ports are limitation for height of M.2 cooler.
I see around 2 mm space between GPU and EKWB M.2. Height is not only limitation, it's limited and in width, special side near DIMM slot
Grey slots are primary. Yellow space is exactly size of 20mm fan, it's little smaller than I marked. It's wide as M.2.







Than I will try to temps stay 55-65C. Because only EKWB M.2 Heatsink poorly install with one zip ties and in this position on motherboard go close to 80C in benchmark tests. Without heatsink go on 85 and throttle. In operation is below 70C. 
Fan small on 50% speed will keep on 55-60C temperatures.


----------



## londiste (Apr 9, 2019)

John Naylor said:


> I believe I read it 1st on pcper and also on overclock.net where i was reading about water cooling them in response to a user question.  Have ya tried yahoo or google search ?  Just looking quickly, this was in the 1st 3 results ... I'm not a big fan of GN's reviews, but he went to the right source for his info.
> 
> _"JEDEC rates client SSDs with an operating temperture of 40C.  If your force the flash down closer to room temperature, (25C) then with the same amount of writing done (at that lower temperature) the end of life data retention time will be cust in half.  A M.2 SSD without a heatsink will naturally rise above ambient.  Same goes for SSDs with heat spreaders / heat spreading labels (they hust spread the heat more evenly, which is actually better for endurance since the flash will also run slightly warmer even while idle)."_
> 
> The guy's he's quoting (Allyn Malventano) goes on to explain the same water block issue I had previously read about, advising users NOT to cool the flash because _"flash loves to be hot while operating - specifically during writes as that is what causes the wear"_ ... the video also includes the chart posted previously in this thread which Allyn had sent to him.  In the voice part he basically stated that controller throttling would be the only reason to actively cool an M.2 SSD and that is something that  is "really hard to do".  In other words accomplished only by unrealistic benchmarks and not typical desktop usage.


From what I can find, it is far from this simple and the table shown in the video illustrates it pretty well. Middle ground is not simple to find here.
Higher temperatures:
- do decrease the endurance of NAND flash (less P/E cycles).
- at operation (write) are beneficial to data retention.
- at idle are bad for data retention.


----------



## Kutalion (Apr 9, 2019)

Thousands have bought the same heatsink and had no issue. The heatsink clips cant damage the PCB as the heatsink is wider than the PCB.
The only issues were from people trying to mount it on a double-sided SSD.

Have you followed the manual and installed correct thickness thermal pads? Thermal pads allow for height variances, so those capacitors are not an issue.

I've personally installed dozens of these and never had any issues.


----------



## Vlada011 (Apr 9, 2019)

Thousands of people installed Dura Clear tubes they get from EKWB water cooling kits very easy, but not and all people who bought tubes package separate. On overclockers forum I figure out that I deal with bad batches extremely hard to install and that only hot water could help me.  That mean nothing... many people experiences problems before success to install and warn others to pay attention...

Manual only show you position of parts, 1.mm and 0.5mm thermal pads.
Nothing else. On manual you can't see where is shorter and where is longer side of clips, or move you can made to install heatsink.
Manual is picture size 5x5cm.
Exactly when one side of clips is locked other hook is between heatsink and PCB, on PCB.
You need to move him out press heatsink and clip reach only half way to catch other side.
Even when you install my opinion is that pressure is heavier than need and than on others models with rubber or screws.

Now is over, clips are sharp and if you not install from first time they scratch heatsink and he look bad.
I will order Bitspower from Caseking and put fan on him. Because I'm not sure how much heatsink only could help me n this position of M.2.
Fan will be installed exactly on place where is controller to cool him first. Chips could work and on 65C.

I'm guilty, I notice that Aqua Computer Kryo made problem to people, notice that Thermal Grizzly M.2 Heatsink could make me problem because short clips... I notice that two thermal pads and M.2 could make me problem and avoid him even I knew they give great thermal pads...
If you want similar type of M.2 cooler it's more logic Bitspower or Thermal Grizzly.






On Thermal Grizzly air will easier to pass through these channels.


----------



## Vayra86 (Apr 9, 2019)

Sounds to me like a clear case of lacking airflow with a water cooled rig. I'd stop fussing over this silly heatsink, remove it altogether and get decent case airflow instead. That there looks pretty cramped already without it.


----------



## overvolted (Apr 9, 2019)

I wouldnt know. When I ordered mine, I got an empty box with no heatsink in it.

After reading about it, I have no inclination to use one.


----------



## Vlada011 (Apr 9, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> Sounds to me like a clear case of lacking airflow with a water cooled rig. I'd stop fussing over this silly heatsink, remove it altogether and get decent case airflow instead. That there looks pretty cramped already without it.



What, I would rather use watercooling with zero fans than 10 fans in case.  Air flow can't help me because you see where is M.2 port.




overvolted said:


> I wouldnt know. When I ordered mine, I got an empty box with no heatsink in it.
> 
> After reading about it, I have no inclination to use one.



You got empty box? It's not disaster because plan of installation is retarded no matter what people say.
I don't know why someones approach is to install heatsink with pressure on
M.2. Holding heatsink on NVMe M.2 with two fingers produce enough pressure for heat dissipation and everything you need are 2-3 holes from both side. Small pressure and little holes become visible for screws installation and you got just enough pressure for heat dissipation.
If case have bigger hole than you have opportunity to install different thickness of M.2  with one heatsink. Simple.


----------



## Vayra86 (Apr 9, 2019)

Vlada011 said:


> What, I would rather use watercooling with zero fans than 10 fans in case.  Air flow can't help me because you see where is M.2 port.
> [..]
> is retarded no matter what people say.



Right. Confirmed then, you are creating your own problems. Stop whining about it, solve them yourself or go home. The world won't change according to your niche preference. Also nobody spoke of 10 fans, and I do wonder how you cool your PSU. Fanless? Or did you put that under water too?  And those rads?

It gets even better though (not in a good way, but for entertainment purpose certainly) because we now consider putting tiny 20mm hair dryers next to it 'so it stays cool'. If you're looking for a 10-fan air cooled solution, this is where you start I guess? 

With no airflow your heatsink is being used passively and as the case / area heats up, it will do progressively less in moving the heat away as the temp. delta drops, and you're wondering why your temps are higher.  And note: even then you're still in spec, and only throttle on benches.

This is a pretty hilarious train of thought all things considered.


----------



## Vlada011 (Apr 9, 2019)

I only can say God thank you because I didn't killed M.2.
At least I'm thankful on that.
Instead to installation pass easy without frustration and tricky moves, pressures on controller and ceramic capacitors and PCB and chips and allow me to enjoy in M.2 EKWB approach, decision, idea of installation heatsink on M.2 ruined my day with fact that I throw money.
Why easy, when complicate and harder is better and more profitable for manufacturers. Why to build properly when every 3rd customers experience contain warning... Pay attention it's tricky, Careful you can destroy M.2, ... and similar. 
Many of you who success to install M.2 will stay with scratched aluminum if you not success from first time to pull clip enough to hook heatsink.


----------



## Gasaraki (Apr 9, 2019)

Vlada011 said:


> Only I can say I'm happy because I didn't paid to EKWB to kill my M.2 with Heatsink.
> I was never so frustrated in my life and never had such problems installing coolers, hardware, building computers even on beginning.
> Byers must be aware that there is a significant chance to kill M.2 installing cheap stupid cooler/heatsink designed by low IQ Company.
> 
> ...




What? I had no issues installing my EK heatsinks on my Samsung SSDs. Some of the pads are thicker that the others. Use the thick pads for chips that don't come up as much, use the thin ones for the thicker memory chips. Easy.


And those people putting fans on the SSDs...   stupid. The SSDs don't get that hot. I only put the red EK heatsink on because I needed the red color to cover the pcb color.


----------



## infrared (Apr 9, 2019)

This thread has run it's course. Locked.


----------

